
The WSJ cracked the adblocking code - vladiim
http://www.heuro.net/blog/wjs-cracked-adblocking/
======
stephengillie
This article reads like a "submarine article" for one of the WSJ's articles.
Is this a future for journalism - use an article-as-advertisement to promote
your articles?

~~~
jerf
Use your article-as-advertisement to promote your advertisement-as-article,
then rake in the pageviews from your long series of introspective articles
asking _exactly_ where the line between those two things is, neatly anchoring
the debate in a way that helps you avoid considering the possibility that the
very fact we're debating that encompasses acceptance of the advertising either
way, and drawing readers away from the question of whether perhaps the whole
site itself fits under one of those categories....

